# ritornare (indietro) sui propri passi



## Puccetta

*Ritornare (indietro) sui propri passi*
He buscado en las discusiones pasada, per no he encontrado nada. Alguién puede ayudarme con esta expresiòn? Se traduce literalmente o existe una frase hecha?

Gracias de antemano a todos... 

Saludos


----------



## irene.acler

Yo he encontrado estas expresiones: _dar marcha atrás_, _volver sobre sus pasos_, _volver a las mismas._
La primera la he oído muchas veces, pero para las otras es mejor esperar a los nativos.


----------



## Puccetta

Gracias Irene. He decidido por _dar marcha atrás.. _


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

¿tienes contexto? Es que las que pones podrían tener distintos significados según el contexto. "Dar marcha atrás" significa literalmente, ir hacia atrás, "andar de espaldas incluso", pero en sentido figurado también significa paralizar algún proyecto o decisión, por ejemplo "el gobierno da marcha atrás y no aplicará la ley XXXX". Por otro lado, "volver sobre sus pasos" implica que das la vuelta y vuelves exactamente por el mismo camino por el que has venido.

La otra que pone Irene "volver a las mismas" no me suena haberla oido. Sí me suena, "volver a las andadas", pero significa otra cosa. Se suele usar más con comportamientos y, por norma general negativos, así por ejemplo si alguien que lo ha dejado vuelve a fumar podríamos decir que ha vuelto a las andadas.

Bueno, espero que la chapa te sirva de algo.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## irene.acler

Por eso esperaba a un aporte de un nativo, porque no estaba segura de esas expresiones. Esa de las "andadas" no la conocía, ¡gracias por ponerla!


----------



## Puccetta

Antpax said:


> "Dar marcha atrás" significa literalmente, ir hacia atrás, "andar de espaldas incluso", pero en sentido figurado también significa paralizar algún proyecto o decisión, por ejemplo "el gobierno da marcha atrás y no aplicará la ley XXXX". Por otro lado, "volver sobre sus pasos" implica que das la vuelta y vuelves exactamente por el mismo camino por el que has venido.


 
Estoy hablando de error. Me explico mejor: cuando hacemos un error, a menudo tenemos que "tornare sui nostri passi" para intentar de nuevo.


----------



## Antpax

Puccetta said:


> Estoy hablando de error. Me explico mejor: cuando hacemos un error, a menudo tenemos que "tornare sui nostri passi" para intentar de nuevo.


 
Hola:

Entonces yo diría lo que comentas, "dar marchas atrás" (y volver a empezar), pero también podrías usar "volver sobre nuestros pasos", aunque, en mi opinión, esta se usaría más si se trata de buscar el error, por ejemplo, "volvimos sobre nuestros pasos para ver donde nos habíamos equivocado", aunque supongo que es opinable.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## rudmi

Un dubbio:
"Dar marcha atrás" o "Hacer marcha atrás?
rud


----------



## Puccetta

Gracias Ant!


----------



## Antpax

Puccetta said:


> Gracias Ant!


 
De nada.  Por aquí decimos "dar marchas atrás", aunque quizá en otros países hispanoblantes digan "hacer marcha atrás", no sé.

Saluti.

Ant


----------



## Neuromante

Apoyo todo lo que ha puesto Antpax.

Solo añadir un detallito:
También se puede decir "Poner marcha atrás", yo he oído las tres versiones.


Y ampliar con una explicación de "Volver a las mismas" Se usa para referirse a alguien que vuelve a insistir en algo, una opinión personal, sacar un tema ya olvidado, es una expresión sobre todo negativa, con un patiz de "artura" por parte el que la dice.
Existen también "Estar en las mismas" "Volver con las mismas" (Más frecuente) que tienen significados diversos pero con la misma idea de base.


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

"Volver a las mismas", no me suena, pero supongo que será lo mismo que "estar (otra vez) con lo mismo", que es lo que has comentado.

Sin embargo, en "estar en las mismas", me temo que voy a discrepar. "Estar en las mismas" significa "es lo mismo/es igual", por ejemplo, "tanto si llueve como si nieva estamos en las mismas, no podremos salir. Otro ejemplo:

- Al final no podemos ir porque XXXX no trae el coche.
- Pero va a venir YYYYY.
- Estamos en las mismas, YYYY no sabe conducir.

No sé si los ejemplos son muy buenos, si no se entiende, intento buscar algún otro.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## rudmi

Neuromante said:


> Apoyo todo lo que ha puesto Antpax.
> Y ampliar con una explicación de "Volver a las mismas" Se usa para referirse a alguien que vuelve a insistir en algo, una opinión personal, sacar un tema ya olvidado, es una expresión sobre todo negativa, con un patiz de "artura" por parte el que la dice.
> .


"Estar en las mismas" "Volver con las mismas" in questo caso sarebbe come dire *"Siamo alle solite"*.


----------



## Neuromante

Sí Rudmi, es eso mismo.

Antpax, a esa diferencia es a la que me refería. "Tanto con una opción como la otra, volvemos al mismo punto" Claro que no es intercambiable con "Volver a las mismas" Yo me refería al uso de "... a las mismas" que es la "base" pero según lo que le metas delante variará más o menos (Creo yo, que vete a saber)


----------

